# Hello All, my second model



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi There

I would like to share some photos of my second 2 Masted sail boat.
This time I used a plan of the "America sailboat" and I used some materials that i bought from Haberdashery shops for the rigging.
The boat is not yet complete, but i thought it would be nice to show you what i did, Hope you like it, and welcome any comment

Thanks all


----------



## mansa233 (May 30, 2007)

Well done! What size is she?


----------



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

mansa233 said:


> Well done! What size is she?


Hello

Medium size you know, about 30 inch long


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

well done


----------



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

Frank P said:


> well done


Thank you


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice boat, congratulations


----------



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

Keltic Star said:


> Nice boat, congratulations


Thank you


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MH, Any pictires of the first one ?


----------



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

R58484956 said:


> MH, Any pictires of the first one ?


Yes, here is the page

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=49582


----------

